# vyzrát na



## catford158

Zdravím,
narazil jsem na sloveso *vyzrát* (*na*) a pak se zajímám o jeho vyznam i správné použití v kontextu. Můžete mi prosím někdo vysvětlit, co to znamená? Děkuji.


----------



## bibax

*zráti* znamená totéž, co v charvátštině *zreti*, v ruštině *зреть* (ruština ale sloučila zráti a zříti do jednoho slovesa!), atd.

dokonavá (perfective) slovesa: dozráti, uzráti, vyzráti, nazráti, přezráti, ...

hrušky zrály, zrají
hrušky dozrály

dobré nápady musejí uzrát
uzrál ve mně nápad

dřevo na výrobu houslí dlouho zraje
dřevo již vyzrálo

Ve vazbě _*vyzrát na někoho/něco*_ a _*vyzrát nad někým/něčím*_ to ale znamená _to ousmart, to outfox, to outwit sb:_

Na mne nikdo nevyzraje. (nobody cannot outwit me) = nikdo mě neobelstí/nepřelstí;
Vyzrál nad ním. (he has outsmarted him) = obelstil/přelstil ho;
Kterak Honza vyzrál nad čertem (pohádka);

obelstíti < lest (trick, ruse, ploy);
also
přechytračiti někoho < chytrý (smart, clever);

A tak Honza přechytračil i samotného čerta = vyzrál nad čertem;


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Kromě použití, které popisuje bibax (ve smyslu to _outsmart/outfox/outwit _someone) je možné narazit na spojení "vyzrát se" v souvislosti s celou řadou neživotných podstatných jmen.  V těchto případech se hodí spíš _to cope with, to deal with, to handle, to beat, to get the better of, to overcome, to keep at bay _(Longman)_, to get one up on _(Longman)_ - vypořádat se, vyrovnat se, překonat, přemoct:
Jak vyzrát na nepružné cévy_ (ulekare.cz) - how to keep hardening of the arteries at bay, how to deal/cope with hardening of the arteries, how to beat ...
_Jak vyzrát na Adršpach. Fronty a přeplněná místa přenechte nezkušeným _(idnes.cz) - the smart way to see Adršpach, how to beat the queues at A...
_Jak vyzrát na chrápání - _how to _deal with / cope with / beat  _snoring
_Jak vyzrát na manipulátora_ (novinky.cz) - how to  _deal with / cope with / handle / get the better of_  manipulative people
_jak vyzrát na alergie _(zdravi-nemoc.cz) - how to  _deal with / cope with / handle / beat  _allergies
_Jak vyzrát na vrásky? _- how to  _deal with / cope with / get the better of / beat _ wrinkles
_Jak vyzrát na pavouky/duchy? - _how to  _deal with / handle / cope with / overcome_  a fear of spiders/ghosts
_Rady, jak vyzrát na podzimní splín _(novinky.cz) - how to beat the autumn blues, advice on beating the autumn blues


----------



## catford158

Děkuji mockrát za vyčerpávající vysvětlení! You guys made my day!


----------

